#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-13
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-14
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, Alpha2 is next week, do we opt-in?
<JackYu> ypwong, yes, we do:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-15
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, 下午的安排是: 3-3:30pm youker-assistant, 3:30-4pm QA, 4-5pm Trans?
<JackYu> ypwong, OK?
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<ypwong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/youker-assistant 和 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youker-assistant
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-16
<taotao> 大家好，新人报道！
<taotao> 真冷清！
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-01-17
<lenky> 	https://code.launchpad.net/haidian  私有project怎么提交代码？是否要先由maintainer push一个分支？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-13
<FJKong> shijing: lenky侠在不
<shijing> 在
<shijing> FJKong ：我让他登irc
<FJKong> shijing: 谢谢
<happyaron> shijing: ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-14
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<ypwong> JackYu, pong
<JackYu> ypwong, 昨天的邮件收到没？你们哪些同事参加明天搜狗UI交流。
<JackYu> ypwong, 另外，下午电话例会Agenda: 1. 3:00-3:30PM 优客助手后续功能开发讨论；2. 3:30-4:00PM，更多集成软件调研讨论。你们觉得如何？有没有补充的？
<ypwong> JackYu, 差不多
<JackYu> OK
<ypwong> JackYu, UKSC 现在能装 Chrome 吗？ 闭源那个
<ypwong> google chrome
<JackYu> 还没有，下一步可以考虑
<happyaron> JackYu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-cve-tracker/master/files
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-01-15
<ypwong> JackYu, shijing: 需要找人測一下 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1329584 的 trusty-proposed 包
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1329584 in Unity 7.2 "The label in the panel menu doesn't match the /etc/os-release NAME" [Medium,In progress]
<ypwong> shijing, hangsome_feng 是你们同事？
<shijing> ypwong：是的
<ypwong> shijing, 请他帮忙测一下刚才那个 SRU
<shijing> ypwong：好的
<shijing> ypwong：handsome_feng 已经测试过了，左上角已经改为 Ubuntu Kylin desktop
<ypwong> shijing, 确认一下，他是用 trusty-proposed 的 package？
<ypwong> shijing, 如果是，请他把  verification-needed 改为  verification-done
<shijing> ypwong：是的
<shijing> ypwong：已经修改
<ypwong> shijing, thanks a lot
<shijing> ypwong：这个还需要翻译吧？
<ypwong> shijing, 要的
